# So im thinking of buying seeds...



## Chemdog226 (Sep 6, 2007)

So im thinking of buying seeds... now should i pay for them using my visa, or international money order (in which case they want an extra 20 bucks). Im thinking of going though Hemcy Seed Co. and getting the Big Bud seeds (wow, it looks like a great overall plant) has anyone gone through them? Im still kinda worried about them getting confiscated by customs, but they can only check so many letters at a time right?  Is it possible that i could get them sent to my house and never have any problems with law enforcement? I dont really have any other adress to send them too.  I really dont want to get busted


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 6, 2007)

I would use visa gift cards. They work like credit cards but cannot be traced back to you.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 6, 2007)

if you want to be absolutely safe, do what bigbudsbruddah said.
most of the time they wont bust you, but just take your seeds. if you order over 50 they might, but I ordered mine from my personal visa from the states to europe.. (if you live in the states I wouldn't recommend getting seeds from canada at the moment, they're checking more and more shipments from canada). I went through 420 seed co., cheap reliable, very discrete, fast service and I had 11/12 germination rate. so it worked out for me. call the company and ask about how they ship and how discrete they are.
  my best wishes to you and your grow.

 good x's and great highs


----------



## Chemdog226 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll definilely try them out, thanks for the info guys


----------

